

The Great SOPA Conspiracy Theory - flueedo
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2011/12/23/the-great-sopa-conspiracy-theory/

======
stevenleeg
This seems ridiculous to me. Does anyone think these corporate dinosaurs
really have enough intelligence on this topic to organize a mass conspiracy to
gain control of the Internet?

I'm sorry but no.

SOPA is prime evidence of the knee jerk reactions these companies are making
in order to protect their age old business models that no longer work.

~~~
alsocasey
Sounds like regular, run-of-the-mill complete lack of communication between
various disparate branches of a any large multinational corporation.

The "internet" side of things were probably run with very little oversight
beyond bottom-line targets (which distributing the software off ad-loaded
pages no doubt helped).

------
flueedo
I find it unlikely too. But what's interesting is how this can be perceived as
bizarrely hypocritical. For the last 10 years to this day you can go to CNET
and Download.com and get software that induce/facilitate/enable piracy, such
as Kazaa.

------
draggnar
This is news to me

